
Ask HN: How much do you email yourself? - adawg4
Is it a frequent thing and what is it that you mainly send yourself? Just wanted to see who does it alot on HN as well.
======
pwg
I email myself when necessary.

Usually it is for reminders of something, or for transferring a photo out of
my phone without opening up "primitive ftpd" and pulling the photo out. I've
also sometimes used it to transfer a small file "in" to the phone for the same
reason.

But I also run my own email on my own server at my home, so all of this usage
is local to my internal network (no spying big-brother advertising corp.
involved).

------
willcate
A lot. Snippets of text, or links to stuff I want to read later.

------
krapp
All the time when I'm surfing the web on my lunchbreak.

------
hopesthoughts
Only when I'm testing a new email account.

------
qubex
I’m 39 and I’ve never done it in my life.

